# Alternate use for inlay kit



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in the process of installing a leg vise on my workbench and it came time to install the brass garter on the chop. Rather than surface mount it, I wanted to mount it flush so I had to create a round, recessed area. I decided to try the Freud inlay setup I have used in the past to inlay bowties in tabletops, only in reverse from how I normally use it.

I screwed the garter to a 1/4 inch thick piece of MDF. I then used the plunge router with the brass spacer installed over the collar and followed the edge of the garter to cut a perfect circle in the MDF. I then removed the brass spacer, clamped the MDF over the chop and routed the chop. The result was a perfect match.

Maybe this use is obvious to others, but thought it may be of use to some of you.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good tip, thanks.


----------

